# Afraid of some cars, getting into a car



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried using one of those pet ramps that are out there. Maybe that will ease some fears she has.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I would say concentrate more on the luring her with treats than brute force... You want her to start to think about it as a good thing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Similar to the post Frightened Baby...

Keep in mind that it could be physical...sore hips or shoulders or and experience associated with cars.... Examples: ONLY having trips to the vet...or slipping and falling from a car when entering or exiting (this happen to Liberty once and it took a week or more for her to recover her confidence)....being dragged into a car as a puppy...carsickness...

If food is her magic...then find the distance from the car that she will eat and feed her dinner there...over several days move the dish closer...then several days closer...then EVENTUALLY toss something YUMMY in the car like a chicken nugget or two...close enough that she has to put her feet on the edge to reach it, but not so far she has to jump in......then lead to putting some GREAT treat like a hamburger in the car far enough that she must get in...
Then you get in and feed her....with the door open...then with the door closed...then wiht the engine on....then rolling the car several feet then down the street...then etc etc...

The key is to not push too far too fast...and not too coo and comfort too much...stay calm as if it is no big deal...if she refuses a step then no treats and the next day back up a step for a couple more days and try advancing again later...
In the mean time look for signs of soreness or stiffness...see if you can find out if she had a problem with carsickness...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, obviously there are some issues she has with cars that no one knows about. My Jazzy acts the same way when we try to get her into the car. She will walk around the car, up to the car, isn't afraid of moving or parked cars, but when I try to get her IN the car she pulls back, tries to escape, do anything she can to avoid getting in the car. Her problem stems from getting carsick as a young puppy. We are 3 1/2 hours away from the breeder and she threw up 5 times before we got home when we went to pick her up. Then I took her to my daughters house the next week - threw up again. Then she was enrolled in puppy kindergarten -- threw up every week in the car for all 8 weeks! Threw up every time she went to the vet. So, eventually so associated getting sick with car riding and won't get in the car noW This was supposed to be hubbys companion on his boat! Yeah, right!:doh: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

*thanks for the tips*

Thanks for the tips. Collette hasn't been ill to date (knock on wood) but I have next to no history on her first 16 months. Her vet (walking distance; so is her groomer) says she's fine medically/physically. I thought it was because she's so big and it's awkward to get into the back seat of the car. I'll keep trying treats, in increasing size and yumminees, based on her progress. I like the idea of the ramp also, could make it all so much easier. I can't lift this dog into the car, she's 95lbs. Besides my partner hopes to see her enjoy the ride with her head out the window.


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

Id' not lure her with treats, I'd feed her as LibertyMe said. Dinner is far more attracting to quite a few dogs than just treats and it looks like she has a major problem with cars.

But you really have to do it everyday... I use it on my Tinca. Now whenever I prepare her food she runs for the door 'cause she knows we'll head outside for her the car...


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

A 95lb female golden? Yeah, jumping in and out of a car might not be so fun for those shoulders and hips.

As for the psychological aspects, I'd definitely recommend watching the Dog Whisperer and reading his books. Sometimes the answers are simple, and often you are reinforcing the bad behavior by giving affection at the wrong times. There are a number of options as far as luring with food or simply insisting that some of the behaviors are worked through, without reinforcing a negative mindset to the environment. Yes, that may sound strange, but thats why the show may offer good illustrations of those behaviors in action. Giving affection at the wrong times can have a negative effect on behaviors, by feeding the instability, etc. On the contrary, letting a dog work through the challenges of overcoming anxiety, etc. can change behaviors immediately for the better. The whole idea of pack leadership can play a big role in those issues as well. If you are apprehensive and not assertive, your dog will end up dictating the terms instead, just like a tottler throwing a tantrum. If food doesn't work, a small correction might, with affection when the mind is calm again, not anxious. Those ideas may be direct quotes of Cesar Millan, but all of those things are definite considerations that I've picked-up on and think he puts together well, and in a way that can be easily followed and maintained. For the issues of walking enxt to parked cars, I'd guess the latter will be the more solid approach, whereas bribing with food may work for getting her to get in or out of the car. One sounds like a confidence or anxiety/fear issue, the other may be something else.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Though of another thing....

When my car is in the garage the dogs sometimes loose confidence jumping in...the texture of the different fabrics are very similar and the colors are very similiar....the seats are in an akward position so seeing and finding the edges of the seat are difficult visually for them to 'see' - made worse in the garage where they can not manuever as well. 


Dont know what color & texture your seats are compared to the floor of your car....I would be tempted try a contrasting color towel so that she can see the contrast and identify where the seat is versus where the floor...

Is the car parked someplace where she has room to manuever?

Just random thoughts...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've had the same issues with Brandy. She's an agility dog and can gracefully move into a car or truck -- when she wants to, which isn't often. Most of the time, she locks her legs and refuses to budge. Treats work sometimes. Sometimes nothing works and we have to pick her up. 

I'll be interested to hear about you progress.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

I was having the same problem with my 18 month old Golden girl but there is hope she will now jump into the car .
I have gone back to basics , first I would walk her past the car before or after a walk using clicker training click and treat. Then after she was ok the next day stood by the car click and treat .
I have fed her most of her meals in the car , first with the door open then closed . Now I'm feeding her in the car with the engine running . I will shortly move on to just moving the car up and down our drive .
I'm going really slowly as for her to jump in the car out of choice was like winning the Lotto . I had tried lots of approaches but so far the clicker is the only one that has made any difference.
Best Wishes 
Marie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie was afraid of cars.. and my trainer had me go by a busy street and have Maggie do sit/ down's and give her treats.... We did this everyday for a month and the only time she reacts to cars now is there squealing there tires or speeding by.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

As others have said - feeding in the car etc it does work, although sometimes it feels like one pace forward two paces back - but perseverance and patience is the key. I would say one thing though - please do not let your dog travel with her head out of the window - it is dangerous. I have known dogs to have eye/ear infections from doing this.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no I spoke too soon , I tried moving the car literally 2 feet and now we are back to stage 1 with her backing off as soon as she sees the car HELP !


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same problem with Chauncey. He is 2 years old now and is getting worse each time we go to the car. He never really did like riding in the car-not sure if it was carsickness as he never threw up but now he plants himself and won't budge if he thinks we are going anywhere near the car. And nothing bad has ever happened in the car that I know of. Last night he sat down in his Agility class and wouldn't leave because he knew we were going to the car. The trainer had to help me coax him out.

Looks like we will be dining in the backseat tonight:doh:


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

SNAP :doh: , When we go any where I have exactly the same problem , it's so embarassing  as people look they must think what is she doing to that dog :no:
When we collect Carla from the lady who home boards her when we are away she says Carla is the only dog who refuses to leave :slapcry:
Although we are back to no travelling and feeding in the car , she will again jump in for food and I am now closing the door but not even starting the engine. 
The neighbours think it's very funny as I spend half my life sat in the car with the dog (and the other half on this forum  ) I can't see an end to it 
I think I'm going to start taking the rescue remedy :bowl:
It's so annoying when people come up and say "my dog loves to go in the car I can't keep her out " :yuck:


----------

